# [SOLVED] Connected to internet but can't browse



## starnz

Hello all

I have a problem where my computer is showing as connected to the internet but I can't access the internet through the browsers or updates etc.

I have a wireless home network consisting of a desktop hardwired and two laptops connecting wireless via my Belkin N1 router. One of the laptops is the problem and its running Vista home premium.

In the lower right hand of the screen, the icon shows and says it is connected the the router and internet. But if I open up a browser it acts as if there is no connection. I have tried system restore but it did not fix the problem. It seems to see other computers on the network but accessing them is iffy.

The problem started when I was setting up my network for file sharing. After trying to share folders, one folder took extremely long to complete so I canceled out and that is when it went bad.

Hopefully this is a relatively simple fix but any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*



johnwill said:


> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:
> 
> In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:
> 
> *NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.
> 
> Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.
> 
> IPCONFIG /ALL
> 
> PING <computer_IP_address>
> 
> PING <default_gateway_address>
> 
> PING <dns_servers>
> 
> PING 74.125.45.100
> 
> PING yahoo.com
> 
> Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
> Paste the results in a message here.
> 
> *<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_
> 
> *<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.
> 
> *<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.
> 
> If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


Results were as follows:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jillian>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jillian-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-73-89-9D-B0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::71:419f:d012:3629%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 20, 2010 9:08:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 27, 2010 9:08:16 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184556147
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-4E-19-A1-00-1B-38-3A-80-7D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-3A-80-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:286c:2790:3f57:ff9a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::286c:2790:3f57:ff9a%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.101%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Jillian>ping 192.168.0.101

Pinging 192.168.0.101 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Jillian>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 4ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Users\Jillian>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=63

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Jillian>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 43ms, Maximum = 53ms, Average = 47ms

C:\Users\Jillian>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 44ms, Maximum = 50ms, Average = 48ms

C:\U


Hopefully I did it correctly, I'm not familiar with PING and how it works.

Thanks for any help


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

Just using my virgin eyes, it looks like of the five ping tests, four passed. It looks like the only one that failed was the local IP address. Is it as simple as changing the last number of my IP to solve the problem?

I am in no way experienced in this area but that seems like a logical solution? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

Not that simple, but I'd suggest trying to disable all firewalls and Internet security applications on the machine to see if one of those is not properly configured.


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

Is there a way to check that all firewalls are disabled? 

Aside from the basic windows firewall, I'm not sure I have any in place. I use Avast for protection but besides that I don't knowingly have any firewalls.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

You may also refresh the wireless connection by removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

Please give us an update.


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

I tried both of the recommended fixes and the problem remains. I first tried turning off all firewalls/protection on the computer, but that didn't fix it. I then deleted all the wireless profiles and restarted the computer hoping that would do the trick. But once it started back up, it connected to the network and internet no problem(as usual) but still wouldn't surf the internet via any browsers.

Did the ping test not reveal any problems? Are there any other suggestions I can try to troubleshoot this issue?

Thanks again


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

From Control Panel => Networks, locate your Wireless Networks then right click on it disable then enable it back. Test your connections.

Open up a command prompt, click on start and type cmd press enter . From the command prompt type ipconfig /release enter then on the second row type ipconfig /renew.

Now test your connections.

If none of the above works, try this:
Here's how to Repair a Corrupt TCP/IP Stack: 
Go to your command prompt window. Start> Programs> Accessories> Command Prompt (Windows XP). The command prompt window will appear.
In the command line type: netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt . Press enter.
Restart the computer. After restart, your computers TCP/IP stack will be restored to the state it was when originally installed on your pc.

Here’s how to reset your winsock in windows XP:
Open the command prompt
Type in netsh winsock reset and press enter
After resetting winsock, Restart your computer.

Please post update.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

The ping tests look like a firewall issue, you can't ping your own address. Let us know how things work after the stack reset.



Since you're running Vista, we'll need a different stack reset.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.





At this point, I'd like to see if you can ping your own IP address.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

oops...I gave you the Resets for XP, thanks for correcting that JW.


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

I tried the stack test and my results were as follows:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset.log
The following command was not found: int ipv4 reset.log.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset.log
The following command was not found: int ipv6 reset.log.

C:\Windows\system32>



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


It doesn't look like the last two inputs went through correctly as it wasn't recognized.

After this test, I restarted and tried the connection but it still didn't work. So I tried the ping test again and my results were as follows:

C:\Users\Jillian>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jillian-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-73-89-9D-B0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::71:419f:d012:3629%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 23, 2010 7:18:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 30, 2010 7:18:54 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184556147
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-3A-80-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:14af:13c6:3f57:ff9a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14af:13c6:3f57:ff9a%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{05232235-35DE-45ED-8580-2DC59C568
E24}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.101%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Jillian>ping 192.168.0.101

Pinging 192.168.0.101 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Jillian>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=63

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 4ms

C:\Users\Jillian>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 6ms, Average = 3ms

C:\Users\Jillian>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 43ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 47ms

C:\Users\Jillian>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.122.70] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 209.191.122.70:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 76ms, Average = 73ms

As you can see the results were the same as before. Does this mean the first test (stack test) didnt work properly? Its weird my that my computer can get auto updates for avast but no internet in browsers.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

You typed the wrong commands for the second and third command, go back and reread the procedure and try again. I suggest copy and paste from the message.

Specifically, you typed: *netsh int ipv4 reset.log*
The correct command is: *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

This time I did the test correctly but got the same results.

Stack test:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>


Ping test:

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jillian-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-73-89-9D-B0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::71:419f:d012:3629%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 24, 2010 4:48:41 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 31, 2010 4:48:40 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184556147
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-3A-80-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:cd8:26ce:3f57:ff9a(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cd8:26ce:3f57:ff9a%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{05232235-35DE-45ED-8580-2DC59C568
E24}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.101%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
209.18.47.61
 209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.0.101

Pinging 192.168.0.101 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 4ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=63
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=63

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 45ms, Maximum = 68ms, Average = 52ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 90ms, Maximum = 96ms, Average = 92ms

C:\Windows


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

Are your DNS's manually assigned? I see good pings on these DNS's too.

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62

for now...see if this works, change them to Public DNS's, here's the full guide.

Please let us know.


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

I'm not sure what the differences is between IPv4, IPv6, default gateway, and DNS are but for some reason my internet seems to only not work in browsers. I was prompted just yesterday to install a service pack from windows and I'm assuming that update is send via the internet? I was able to download it and everything but I won't until I get this worked out first. I also have avast on this computer and I get updates to that as well.

Not sure if this is helpful or not but it seems relevant to me.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

Windows Updates and Service Packs need to be installed and very important that you keep up with these updates. You may download the SP from another computer put in a USB device then install it in the problematic computer. Why don't you update your computer first and if it doesn't work, they you may try the Open Public DNS link that I've provided you. It might work since your issue is related to now being able to browse the internet.
Have you tried different browsers other than IE, maybe Chrome or Firefo might work?


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

I have IE, Chrome, Avant, and Firefox all installed on my computer and none of them browse. I will upload the service pack for vista and see what it gets me. Then I'll try the DNS change and report my results.

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

No problem. We'll await for the next update.


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

I have now installed the service pack 1, service pack 2, and still not able to browse. I have also tried to change the DNS per your suggestion and still no results. 

I'm really hoping my computer's not trashed because other then this issue it runs perfectly. Are there any other suggestions out there I can try?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

Have you tried booting up to Safe Mode with Networking and see if you can wireless connect to the internet?

Also, let's scan your computer for any Malware/Spyware using Malwarebytes.

If it still now working, uninstall/reinstall your wireless network adapter from Device Manager which can be found here. Locate Network Adapters, expand it uninstall your Wireless network adapter. To reinstall right click anywhere on the Device and choose Scan for any hardware changes and have your Driver CD ready so that you may install the driver for your network adapter.

Please post update.


----------



## starnz

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

Problem Solved!

Apparently the issue was caused by the remnants of a Norton 360 install that was remaining on my computer. After not liking the software, I stopped using it over 2 years ago and it was just sitting on my computer not being used(or paid for). When I started having problems, it was initially suggested to make sure all firewalls and other protection was disabled and then try. At that point, I uninstalled the Norton since I didn't use it anymore. I guess the uninstall didn't get all components. After running the Malwarebytes, it noticed the incomplete software as malware. Since being removed, the computer runs great!

Many thanks in all the help in getting this issue resolved!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Connected to internet but can't browse*

Glad to hear that your issue is finally resolved.

You're very welcome!


----------



## Diouly-dcp

Check this link for better explanation 



Internet Access but Cannot Browse.

This video will guide you step by step on how to fix this.:smile:
It Covers three(3) Options;

Option 1
Basic Troubleshooting.
a) Hardware (Cable)
b) Software Trouble Shooting
c) DNS and Proxy
e) Application

Option 2
CMD and Firewall

a) Renew your IP address
b) Reset your Network Adapter
c)Restore your FireWall

Option 3

Restore your computer to an earlier date.


----------



## Diouly-dcp

starnz said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have a problem where my computer is showing as connected to the internet but I can't access the internet through the browsers or updates etc.
> 
> I have a wireless home network consisting of a desktop hardwired and two laptops connecting wireless via my Belkin N1 router. One of the laptops is the problem and its running Vista home premium.
> 
> In the lower right hand of the screen, the icon shows and says it is connected the the router and internet. But if I open up a browser it acts as if there is no connection. I have tried system restore but it did not fix the problem. It seems to see other computers on the network but accessing them is iffy.
> 
> The problem started when I was setting up my network for file sharing. After trying to share folders, one folder took extremely long to complete so I canceled out and that is when it went bad.
> 
> Hopefully this is a relatively simple fix but any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!




Check this link for better explanation 



Internet Access but Cannot Browse.

This video will guide you step by step on how to fix this.
It Covers three(3) Options;

Option 1
Basic Troubleshooting.
a) Hardware (Cable)
b) Software Trouble Shooting
c) DNS and Proxy
e) Application

Option 2
CMD and Firewall

a) Renew your IP address
b) Reset your Network Adapter
c)Restore your FireWall

Option 3

Restore your computer to an earlier date.


----------

